# humane cat solution



## RedneckPete (Aug 23, 2004)

I need some help with our cat. We have a 13-year old Siamese who is in rapidly failing health; her teeth are rotting out (what horrid breath!!), she is very bony and frail, and is starting to vomit and "poop" all over the house. We would like to put her out of her misery, as we think she may also be starting to be in pain from either old age or some other ailment (she is not longer keen to be played with and petted by the kids, whom she used to love and now does not tolerate very well at all). However, she came to us as a stray and has been just a "farm pet" ever since; (indoor/outdoor 50/50 until 2 years ago, when she stopped going outside); we have never put money into her upkeep, and would prefer not to put money into her demise (vets are expensive!!) The problem is that our children (expecially our 5-year old son) are devoted to her, and although they are quite understanding of and accepting of the fact that she is soon going to die, we want to have a tidy body for them to bury. Therefore we are looking for a humane, tidy means to put her down. Are there any bovine pain-killers we could get at the local co-op and give her an overdose of? Something that would just put her to sleep without causing any discomfort? Any other suggestions?

Chandra (Pete's wife)


----------



## OD (May 25, 2004)

It probably wouldn't cost very much to have the vet put her to sleep. Ours charged $10 for my sister's. It would probably cost that much for something at the co-op. Why don't you call around & check?


----------



## RedneckPete (Aug 23, 2004)

That's all??!!! We haven't really looked into it yet, but my MIL just paid $260 to have her German Shepherd put down, so we figured we'd be looking at $100-150 for a cat. Which we would be willing to pay if there really isn't another viable humane alternative, but obviously we'd like to explore all other options first. But if the vet is really that inexpensive...


----------



## OD (May 25, 2004)

Well, I thought that was awfully inexpensive, too. The old cat was 23 years old & he had been her vet all her life, so he may have given her a discount. But $260 sounds a bit excessive even for a German Shepherd.


----------



## jackie c (Jul 17, 2004)

Its about $60 here, where in Ont. are you? May be more exp. down east. I call around to vets and find out for yourself how much it would be.


----------



## RedneckPete (Aug 23, 2004)

Hamilton area; it really might not be at all as much as we were thinking, just going by what MIL paid for her dog. I guess we just need to phone the vet and ask!


----------



## Swampfoot (Feb 20, 2005)

We have had two of our cats put to sleep in the last 18 months. One was 14 and the other was 16 years old. They reach a point where the quality of life is just not there anymore and the humane thing to do (in my opinion) is to have them euthanized by a vet. It happens quickly and they don't appear to suffer at all.

One vet did the 14 year old for free, another charged us about 35 dollars for the sixteen year old. Both vets handled it so well that I think any money spent was well worth it. Both of these cats were like family members and it is a hard thing to have done. A good vet can take a lot of the pain (physical and emotional) out of the process.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I paid $15 to have a pet rabbit put down. I told the kids that it died while they were at school. They were sad but not shocked: they knew Peter was very sick.

I would have paid more for the job: not for the rabbit but for the kids. I could NOT explain to them at their ages that I put down a helpless pet. They would not understand.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

When we had the collie put down, we had a vet who came out to the house and did it on the back porch (she was an outside dog). It seemed gentler to me to have her die at home and not have to be taken somewhere. But I don't know if you could find a vet to do it that way. I think ours charged in the neighborhood of $45. It's been a few years, so I don't remember for sure. You might call around and see what they tell you.
mary


----------



## RedneckPete (Aug 23, 2004)

OUCH! Just talked to my vet, and they charge $122 +taxes for a cat. So...back to those other options...any suggestions??? 

As I said, we are not completely opposed to paying this if there is not a viable alternative; I also would tell the kids she died in her sleep...my son especially would not like knowing that we chose to put her down!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Is there a college that teaches veteranary medicine? I have heard of cases where critters were treated for free because the teachers were needing more sick critters to teach with.


----------



## Lt. Wombat (Jul 3, 2003)

We were told in med school the most humane way to put an ailing animal down is to secure it in something breathable (gunny sack) then place it into a freezer. A cat whill not get sudden cold shock but it's respirations will slow over time and then fall into hypothermia and expire. In gross anatomy we had to freeze our own cats and when done none of the sack we torn or anything to indicate there was any struggle at all. And these were all healthy feral cats, not ailing as yours is.


----------



## JoyKelley (Jan 7, 2005)

Try calling the local animal shelter or humane society, Around here they do it for a nominal fee


----------



## puglady (Aug 25, 2002)

I've done the freezer way when I've had pups (we breed pugs, as if you couldn't guess) that were born with obvious problems and couldn't have survived. My breeder mentor said also that they would just go to sleep. I have also put down a half-grown duck that way when he became too sick to stand up or eat.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Wombat, forgive me, but I live where winters get cold and I do NOT believe that freezing is an easy way to go! Not at all!

I do not know what meds are available from farm supply. However, at least one vet I know of first gives a shot of anesthesia, and after the critter is asleep they OD him. The animal simply does not wake up.


----------



## second_noah (Nov 15, 2004)

Wow, I can't believe euthanasia costs that much for ya'll! My clinic did it for free and the only charges came if you wanted the animal cremated or if you wanted us to bury and even then the burial charge was never more than 15 bucks! Have you checked with any large animal vets? They may do it cheaper??

I would check with the animal shelter myself first. If not there then you could do the carbon monoxide thing by some how attatching a hose from your exhaust pipe to a plastic container w/a lid and that should allow the cat to slip away peacefully within a matter of a few minutes. I don't know of any medications that you could give that would not cause further pain and suffering before death.

Maybe one of the vets on the forum will see this and can help you out.

I am sorry about your cat and the limited options you're dealing with.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

second_noah said:


> Maybe one of the vets on the forum will see this and can help you out.
> 
> I am sorry about your cat and the limited options you're dealing with.


All right, I'll join in if you insist  ! Euthanasia here (relatively large city for central Iowa) for a cat costs about $35-$40. There are extra charges for cremation-about $50 if you don't want the cremains, about $150 if you do want the cremains. It's also extra if we do a house call. I'd definately talk to the vets in your area, I imagine that it is not all that expensive in your area, especially if there are large animal vets nearby. The shelters around here will euthanize for very cheap/free, so that's definately another option. I can not recommend the "freezing" method because I've never personally seen it performed. In vet school all the anatomy animals, etc where euthanized by injection. I also wouldn't "just wait for nature to take it's course" either. It could be a very long painful process for the cat and may not be pretty for your children to see. Most likely if you wait the cat will just disappear and then your kids would have to deal with the lack of closure and be worrying about how the cat died (getting eaten, etc, etc). 

How we perform euthanasia at my clinic: If the pet is anxious, I give a shot of butorphanol (a painkiller) that makes them a little sleepy. Then I put in an IV catheter if possible. Then the pet gets an IV injection of Sleepaway (basically it's an overdose of anesthetic). The pet then just goes to sleep, usually before I finish the injection. Occassionally the pet will take a breath afterwards or may twitch a tiny bit, but that's just the final discharges of the nervous system. The shot does not hurt and the animal feels nothing. We allow the owners to be present, even hold the animal, if the want to be there. Some owners do, some don't. I think this very quick, painless method is how I would want to go when the time comes.

Whatever you choose to do, please keep the kitty's best interest in mind and maybe even think about what YOU would choose if you were sick one without much hope of improvement. Good luck and I hope it goes smoothly for you.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I did the exhaust pipe deal with a gerbil. Maybe you could give the cat a bendryl to put it to sleep first so it won't be afraid on the car. My car are scraed of cars and would fight being held down near one. Maybe try calling several other vets. They may do it cheaper.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

RedneckPete said:


> I need some help with our cat. We have a 13-year old Siamese who is in rapidly failing health; her teeth are rotting out (what horrid breath!!), she is very bony and frail, and is starting to vomit and "poop" all over the house. We would like to put her out of her misery, as we think she may also be starting to be in pain from either old age or some other ailment (she is not longer keen to be played with and petted by the kids, whom she used to love and now does not tolerate very well at all). However, she came to us as a stray and has been just a "farm pet" ever since; (indoor/outdoor 50/50 until 2 years ago, when she stopped going outside); we have never put money into her upkeep, and would prefer not to put money into her demise (vets are expensive!!) The problem is that our children (expecially our 5-year old son) are devoted to her, and although they are quite understanding of and accepting of the fact that she is soon going to die, we want to have a tidy body for them to bury. Therefore we are looking for a humane, tidy means to put her down. Are there any bovine pain-killers we could get at the local co-op and give her an overdose of? Something that would just put her to sleep without causing any discomfort? Any other suggestions?
> 
> Chandra (Pete's wife)


I don't know what the solution is, but I think it's very sweet that you would go through so much trouble to make sure the cat is put down comfortably and cleanly. there are many people out there that just wouldn't even care. I had to put my cat down when she had FIV (born with it and I picked her up as a stray). She was in so much pain. My vet didn't charge me that much like maybe $10, I wish vets all over would do that.


----------



## crashy (Dec 10, 2004)

Try calling the humane society and explain about the kids they may have some alternative....I am not knocking the folk who use the freezer method but man you really put them in your freezer? Seems to me to be a slow death. But I guess you do what you got to do. I am a coward and can not kill nothing so I think I would call all over til I found someone to do the sad deed....I feel really sad for your family :waa: That poor kitty is suffering and needs to go to sleep what ever mothod you use will be the best for it.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

some vets in this area will put an animal down for free if they know it needs it and it's getting to the end. Call around and ask you might find one in your area to help you.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

RedneckPete said:


> OUCH! Just talked to my vet, and they charge $122 +taxes for a cat. So...back to those other options...any suggestions???
> 
> As I said, we are not completely opposed to paying this if there is not a viable alternative; I also would tell the kids she died in her sleep...my son especially would not like knowing that we chose to put her down!


I hope you're changing vets. Any vet that would charge $122 to put a cat to sleep should be put to sleep himself. Our vet cared for our last cat for 15 years and then when the time came, he did it for the cost of the meds.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I would never use the freezer method for a warm blooded animal. 

It is however, humane for a cold-blooded animal.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

we had this discussion before I belive we settled on a tank of CO2.
CO2 tanks are commonly used in drasft beer machines and a beer distributor should have them... 
a box, a a little time breathing the co2 and its as quiet a death as youll get on the cheap and clean....

Ive been meaning to find a tank for just such an emergency but I always end up using the .22, which I really really am getting old and weepy over using anymore.

I'll go find a c02 tank tomorrow.

if i'm not mostaken you can get small refill tanks of paintball guns at wal mart... it shouldnt take much in a small box.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

A lot of vets won't "do the deed" unless they have seen your pet before. Thus they may be charging you for an office visit and exam. I also only take animals to the vet when they are obviously sick and don't do vaccinations or "check-ups". But fortunately, the vet who had seen my dog for some reason or other, was willing to euthanize my cat, for about $25. And, as has been discussed before on this forum, the shot she gave him was far less traumatic than any other way I could have done it. He just lay his head down as if to go to sleep. Couldn't have been a more gentle snuffing. He had been my best friend for 16 years. I could never have drowned him or put him in a freezing black box or blown his head off, as some have recommended to others, but neither could I let him suffer on to the end.


----------



## OD (May 25, 2004)

gilberte said:


> I hope you're changing vets. Any vet that would charge $122 to put a cat to sleep should be put to sleep himself.


My thoughts exactly!!! The nerve of some people. It's bad enough to lose a family pet, without the vet adding to the suffering.


----------



## Lt. Wombat (Jul 3, 2003)

southerngurl said:


> I would never use the freezer method for a warm blooded animal.
> 
> It is however, humane for a cold-blooded animal.


I wouldn't have used the freezer method either if we weren't instructed to way back when. It was a multi level learning experience: anatomy, hypothermia effects, frost bite, multi system failure studies etc.

Today I dispatch all the sick/injured/strays myself.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

that price sounds about right... vets are $$$$.

I called the local beer distributor they said they will recharge a 10 pound tank for 15 bucks with co2.
the tanks are cheap when you find them.

I think when you take your pet to a vet all its life they should do the knockdown for free.... the shelter uses co2 (so I am told) and its super cheap and painless, but the vet insists on using 50 bucks in drugs and a hefty labor fee.
go figure...


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

For a 90 pound dog the vet used about 3 cc of some kind of "pink juice." It knocked him out before the vet even got done with the injection. We had teh vet dispose of the body. It all cost us 50. 
The cost of the injection was nominal most of the cost was disposal.
Alice in Virginia


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

some helpfull tech info on the use of co2;
(I didnt know in small doses it was a painkiller... interesting stuff)

http://www.alysion.org/euthanasia/

if I aint mistaken some folks in the bunny forum use co2 to whack their meat bunnies, and sound pretty "refined" in their methods... that might be a good place to post about co2.

as i have been reading along elsewhere, the basic precatution is to gass them slowly till they pass out then increse the gas till they die, because to high a gas % right off is irrtating, and a low% to begin with is actually an analgesic, which kills their pain and makes them relax.

good info i might need it for ME one of these days....


----------



## amelia (May 3, 2003)

I may be the lone voice in the wilderness here, but (with all due respect to you, Chandra) I am not hearing that this cat can't be made well with a little help. His teeth probably need to be pulled, and the fact that they are rotting may explain why he is systemically ill. That's a lot of toxin for a little body to take. The vomiting and diarrhea may be IBD, a very common condition in cats, and easily treatable with oral prednisone (cheap). Have you checked with any local animal rescue organizations to see if there might be a foster situation available? I really don't mean to chide, and I do applaud your desire to be humane. I just think that a little help might get this little guy back on his feet.


----------



## Lt. Wombat (Jul 3, 2003)

comfortablynumb said:


> some helpfull tech info on the use of co2..


Are you mistaking Co2 (carbon dioxide) for CO (carbon monoxide)?

I found this on animal euthanasia: http://www.crean.com/kindness/ebi-vs-co.html

Sodium Pentobarbital 

AVMA considers both sodium pentobarbital and CO as acceptable animal shelter euthanasia methods for dogs and cats. Of the two methods, euthanasia by injection with sodium pentobarbital is considered the preferred method of euthanasia. EBI is a medical procedure (rather than a physical method) and as such is much more humane for the majority of animals. Sodium pentobarbital's mechanism of action is complicated, but brings about a rapid and painless shutdown of the neurotransmitters in the brain resulting in very rapid (+/- 5 seconds) unconsciousness followed, in a few minutes by medical death. Sodium pentobarbital is the method of choice of virtually 100% of veterinarians, nearly 100% of privately funded animal shelters and most, but definitely not all municipally funded shelters.

Proper training and recommended staff certification is essential to proper delivery of EBI. Like any method, uncaring, thoughtless or poorly trained personnel can abuse EBI and the result is a bad death for the animal.

Carbon Monoxide

CO is a method of euthanasia that sounds much better than it actually is. Under relatively high concentrations of CO, a non-aquatic mammal will quickly lose consciousness. The concentration should be 6% and time to unconsciousness less than a minute. When delivered properly, carbon monoxide gas does not "sear" the lungs or cause conscious choking or gasping. On the contrary, CO from a bottled and pressurized source is breathed in with little sensation (taste or otherwise). Red blood cells have a high attraction for CO. When breathed in, CO immediately binds itself tightly to the red blood cell. Once bound up with CO, the red blood cell cannot carry its usual passenger, oxygen and the result is a rapid reduction of oxygen to the tissues and brain. Hypoxia (reduced oxygen -- do not confuse with suffocation or asphyxia) sets in within seconds and the animal feels sleepy and soon falls asleep, then unconscious then dies. In theory it sounds good, in actual practice there are problems.

The number one problem with CO is in the delivery mechanism. Because it is so dangerous to non-target animals, CO must be confined in an airtight box. The box, since it is by necessity airtight, is often hot, smelly, and confining for dogs and cats. It is sometimes overloaded or improperly loaded with incompatible species or animals with respiratory problems. This results in improper absorption (uptake) of the gas and, as a result of less than optimal concentration of gas in the box, a bad death for the animal. This high potential for misuse is most troublesome. In addition, CO, especially home-built boxes are dangerous to shelter workers. A Chattanooga, Tennessee shelter worker passed out and died with his body partially inside the CO box just a few years ago. He was unloading the chamber. Finally, according to the only study ever conducted on CO euthanasia, a high percentage of adult dogs were observed struggling and in an agitated state prior to unconsciousness. Pre-euthanasia tranquilization was recommended by the study to significantly reduce this reaction.

Although no longer considered acceptable by AVMA or national animal care and control agencies, hotbox CO, where a gasoline engine produces the gas, is still employed by a few agencies.


----------



## second_noah (Nov 15, 2004)

amelia said:


> I may be the lone voice in the wilderness here, but (with all due respect to you, Chandra) I am not hearing that this cat can't be made well with a little help. His teeth probably need to be pulled, and the fact that they are rotting may explain why he is systemically ill. That's a lot of toxin for a little body to take. The vomiting and diarrhea may be IBD, a very common condition in cats, and easily treatable with oral prednisone (cheap). Have you checked with any local animal rescue organizations to see if there might be a foster situation available? I really don't mean to chide, and I do applaud your desire to be humane. I just think that a little help might get this little guy back on his feet.


Um, not trying to sound rude here, but this cat is on it's last leg from what I have read. 12-13 years is a nice long life for a cat in my opinion. Yes, some do live longer, but why prolong suffering in the name of trying to 'fix' it? The cat is probably in kidney failure and will eventually expire wether or not a systemic infection due to the teeth are cleared up or not. Then you're talking about keeping the cat alive for what? So it can feel crummy and eat wet food(which really isn't all that great for them anyway), until it dies or gets bad enough that this question is being asked again? I am sorry if I sound harsh, and I'm not knocking anyone who goes to great lengths to save an animal, but I have seen so many cases where the pet was kept alive for the sake of the owner with no consideration of how the animal was suffering or it's quality of life and it makes me sad. My dog(a rescue puppy) was put down at 5 years because poor breeding gave him NO hip sockets. He was in pain, and yes I may have been able to surgically correct it, but I couldn't afford neither could I see putting him through that. Again, forgive me, just a sensitive subject. Perhaps I should just keep my comments to myself....


----------



## QueenB04 (Feb 9, 2005)

This is interesting, I am having some very very mixed feelings here. Mostly I'm upset by the euth. charges. The vet I worked for, depending on size of the animal with amount of euth. never exceeded $40. Even on a horse. Alot of times he would put the animal down, and ask if the owner would make a small contribution in the animals name to help support all the strays people brought us, also it was an alternative to financial costs, we are a very poor county and people can't always afford $20 for an animal. Which is understandable, I'm just thankful I'm in where if the animal has a chance I don't care of the cost, as long as it can have a healthy comfortable life. 
No offense, I know you haven't put anything towards the cat, and she is aged but cats can live several years beyond her age. The oldest cat I saw was 24, and the average we had them at was about 17-18y/o. But perhaps her problems could be from her teeth. Animals need dental care too, and without being able to properly chew her food, intake water, and with all the bacteria I'm sure is teeming in her mouth and getting into her blood stream, that I'm certain if not causing all of her problems certainly plays a HUGE role. We used to see alot of animal that had similar issues all because of their dental hygene. Once the bacteria gets into the blood stream it will do all sorts of damage to internal organs and digestion functions. Even if it's nothing more then pulling out the dead teeth, and putting her on antibiotics I'm sure it will cost, with the price you had for euth. Sad and unfortunate in my opinion. But shop around.

I have alot of issues with the freezer method...first of why would you do that? You might as well put them in the washer or dryer. I'm not trying to be offensive but I think that is very inhumane, not real big on the tail pipe thing either. I'm sorry, but having to live with myself after that...I just don't know. How would you like to freeze to death, at a few hours of ump-teen years I don't see how this is right. I prefer the bullet method. This to me is humane, completely painless(as long as you know where to shoot) and is less stressful and both the animal and the person. We've put 2 horses down this way, cattle, and a dog or two, deer, nothing about death is pleasant. However how I got my dog, was because someone took 2 day old puppies left them in a dumpster in the midst of a abnormally cold, snowy Nov. and they were brought to us pretty much frozen, out of 5 puppies, 4 lived. We had to gradually warm them up, bottle raised them. I took them home from the office and took care of them, all are with family members, one dog has a foot issue which was caused from frost bite, not bad enough to amputate but enough to be lameness which he'll have all his life. I will tell you freezing to death is not a quick, painless death like people think it is, animals were made to survive cold for a reason.

I know this may sound bad, and may be difficult to administer. But acetaminophen is lethal to cats, I'm sure giving a liquid version such as with children would be adiquate enough. I'm not proud for recomending this, and the death this would come from is probally not right, but the acetaminphen blocks clotting inhibitors in the liver and technically causes internal bleeding, with the liver being the primary bleed out. I'm sure with a sedative such as benadryl(large doses of benadryl may also subsiquently work as well, or sleeping aids) right beford administering the tylenol would work. However I will let someone else do the research on it, all I know if what it does and how to correct it. If you want to use that method it is your choice, and if given the right dosage the death would probally occur in about 8 hours, with a heavy sedative maybe within an hour or 2. It depends. I don't think this is proper if you have a child.
Also another way to do it, but it has to be done right is with an empty syringe and air. Just pull bag the plug and put about 1/2 to 1cc of air and that's all she wrote, causes and anyuerism pretty much and is painless. However if is difficult to get a vein in a cat in that condition I'm sure within the legs, front and back, I would go for the cartoid artery, quickest route to the brain. My thoughts, air is a very simple way, and if you were to sedate the cat first it would make it easier on the both of you. 
Well those are my thoughts, I'm pro euthanasia or a bullet here, there's a fine line between selfeshness and peoples ideas of humane sometimes. My definition of humane is very very quick and as painless as absolutely possible. Another thing for consideration, think of how patient our pets are with us, with out mistakes, selfeshness, forgetfulness, children, tantrum etc. and how they have been with us. Sometimes euthanasia is more painful on our check book but it is easier to end the life of that animal that has had to endure us. I look at is as a respect to the animal. And when you see people bring animals in to be put down (the good, bad and ugle as far as human treatment goes) you learn alot about just making their last most comfortable and calm. That's all for me.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> we have never put money into her upkeep, and would prefer not to put money into her demise (vets are expensive!!)


Come on ...

The cat gave you 10+ years as a faithful companion to your children, and now you're nickel-and-diming over how to end her life compassionately?

Give me a break, folks! :no: 

I agree $122 is highway robbery, but surely there is another vet in your area, or a county-run shelter that will do the deed for a reasonable sum. 

Remember that your children are watching and learning a lesson on how much care and compassion should be provided to the elderly and dying. 

Do you want them nickle-and-diming on YOUR care when you get old and feeble someday?!

Just a thought ...


----------



## tooltime (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm sure all catch grief for this and I'm not trying to be a smart-*ss, but what's wrong with a well-placed .22 long? The death is instantaneous, and the cost is pennies. 

I guess I just fail to see why this is inhumane; it's his condition that's inhumane.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

QueenB04 said:


> I know this may sound bad, and may be difficult to administer. But acetaminophen is lethal to cats, I'm sure giving a liquid version such as with children would be adiquate enough. I'm not proud for recomending this, and the death this would come from is probally not right, but the acetaminphen blocks clotting inhibitors in the liver and technically causes internal bleeding, with the liver being the primary bleed out. I'm sure with a sedative such as benadryl(large doses of benadryl may also subsiquently work as well, or sleeping aids) right beford administering the tylenol would work. However I will let someone else do the research on it, all I know if what it does and how to correct it. If you want to use that method it is your choice, and if given the right dosage the death would probally occur in about 8 hours, with a heavy sedative maybe within an hour or 2. It depends. I don't think this is proper if you have a child.
> Also another way to do it, but it has to be done right is with an empty syringe and air. Just pull bag the plug and put about 1/2 to 1cc of air and that's all she wrote, causes and anyuerism pretty much and is painless. However if is difficult to get a vein in a cat in that condition I'm sure within the legs, front and back, I would go for the cartoid artery, quickest route to the brain. My thoughts, air is a very simple way, and if you were to sedate the cat first it would make it easier on the both of you.


I personally wouldn't go either the Acetaminophen route or the air route. Acetaminophen toxity takes more like 18-36 hours to kill a cat ("The Feline Patient" p.103). It also generally causes vomiting and salivation, facial and extremity edema, and hemolytic anemia. Doesn't sound too pretty to me. While the air route may be effective, finding a vein on a kitty can sometimes be difficult for a vet, much less an owner! I also think you may need more air than that too. In school the anesthesiologists told us that injected air was a little blown out of proportion (though if I remember correctly it is quite lethal in a bird?-don't know I don't treat birds). There is no problem with some air bubbles in an IV line or syringe (of course these are pretty small amounts). I'd hate to give the cat too little, pull the syringe out and have a cat in convulsions or something!

Like you said either euthanasia or something very quick like a bullet is the most humane. While many cats can make it to 17-18, we still see many cats that don't. I do not fault the owner at all for making this choice with a 13 year old kitty. Even with extensive medical intervention at this point, it probably has irreversible kidney/other organ damage.


----------



## Caelma (Mar 7, 2005)

I have had to deal with this a whole back
when funds were low.

I have found that
1) Call around, not all vets charge such high prices,
a half a tank of gas may say you $$$$
What is 122 at one vet may be 50 at another

2) Do call the humain society and ask for help.

3) Call Paws or other animal rescue and ask for assistance.

Out of sympathy I adopted an older Rottie who within a week
attached a dog I had, not a snap but a
hang on shake ands growl aggressive attack
I knew I could not keep the dog at that point and was not
going to pawn it off on someother unsuspecting family.
It was inbetween paydays and the pound required $100.
But this included disposal of a large dog.
Paws offered them 50 which they accepted.
I paid paws back later.

Also when talking to people let them know that you want the
body back for the children to have a burial.
Most of the costs seem to be in disposal of the body.

Tough situation to be in.
But a $50 to $75 even $100. pain in your wallet is better than
1)an animal suffering longer or more
2)upset children and
3)you having a guilty conscience.
Don't take a chance of trying to do it yourself and
possibly botching it up and causing the animal more pain.
Best Wishes

And the bullet thing, I wouldn't suggest it unless you know what you're
doing cause a wrong shot or a critter moving at the last minute
and you can have a yowling, convulsive critter on your hands
and you having to take a secoond shot.
In case you haven't done it before, just know it ain't pretty.


----------



## QueenB04 (Feb 9, 2005)

Goldenmom,

I agree that acetaminophen is not the most grascious way out, but like I said if the animal is sedated prior to admin. the acet. then simply it should go to sleep while the med works. And if you do a large dose enough, with a cat in that condition it should not take longer then 8hrs. The range you gave is for a normal adult cat, same type of incident with antifreeze. And the air should be right, I know for a puppy that was roughly 6lbs is all it took. The lady was home bound, and the vet could not get to her residence at the time and the puppy was hydrocephalus, and the poor thing I'm surprised he lived, she didn't want to have me take him back, said she wanted to be with him so that was all it took. It's quick, painless, but not 100%, and like I said cartoid is the best bet, but most likely any vein would be hard to find by an owner on a cat in that condition. I agree with the bullet, painless and instant, but some people can't do it, but I can't see how freezing or holding the poor things nose to a tail pipe works either.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Call another couple of vets. I'm sure you can get a tranquilizer that can be put into her food and let the cat die at home. Kids view family pets as members of the family, so it is important that you let the kids know you are trying to take care of the sick cat. This may include a simple visit to the vet to see if there is an operation or medicine that can save her. Of course there isn't, but maybe you could give her vitamins for a few days before the lethal dose. If they know she is going to die they can be prepared. A large shoebox with a satin lining would be nice, and a eulogy (after all, she is the BEST cat in the world).


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2003)

Less then 25 cents the cost of a shell and to dig a hole to put it in. Thats my way. Later Matt


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I euthanize sick and stray cats with engine starter fluid and an old ice chest. It is very efficient. Engine starter fluid only costs $1.97 a can. I line the ice chest with newspaper or an old towel, place the cat in, shut the lid and spray the fluid in the drain hole then cap it. Sometimes they go quietly, others thump around for a few seconds. I would recomend a downer of some sort before putting her in the ice chest. A benedryl, muscle relaxer or sleeping pill.

The disadvantage of this method is trying to pass it off as a natural death. There is hair slippage indicating some stress to the animal and they reek of ether. A friend uses this method, instead using co2, and has successfully convinced his children it was a natural death, it is however, more expensive.

I do know how hard it is to make this decision regarding a family pet. Our sweet old cat is 14 and has had her ups and downs. Right now, she is healthy and going through her second kittenhood. We've discussed as a family which point in her life she will need to be put down. When she is in obvious pain that degrades her quality of life or when she is too senile to use the litterbox, it will be time. We are undecided on home euthanasia or paying the vet.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

....can of ether...bought at Wally World or NAPA....puts the animal to sleep. Put kitty in an enclosed pet carrier with the air holes taped up, or even a garbage bag and spray ether in with kitty. She goes to sleep peacefully and never wakes up. 

I've always heard that two aspirin will kill a cat, but never thought it would be painless. 

FOR THE RECORD: I've never used this with cats, but it works a treat on Starlings caught in my Purple Martin gourds.

I had a neighbor get put to sleep with ether--he was a truck driver. The hooker's would spray ether inside the cracked window of the truck and then proceed to rob the sleeping driver. Sounded like a tall tale to me, but it might be true..


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2003)

You can also use a plastic trash can with a like grill rack in it and put a small dish with dry ice in it and set in bottom and put cat on rack and close the lid and it's done . As the dry ice takes all the O2 out of the can . I've heard of fokes doing this with chickens so they don't get dirty and stuff. It was on a web site somewhere Might have been a fly tying one. I'll see if I can find it if you want. But a bullet to thehead is quick and cheap. Matt


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

no i wasnt confusing co with co2... do a search on co2 euthinasia.

you cant buy CO easily, and its deadly to the user, CO2 is safe (if your careful)

starter fluid in a spray can has very irritating pertolium additives that burn their eyes and lungs.

it isnt a matter of being cheap, its a matter of being broke....

and a 22, if done right is still messy and the kat will twist and squirm for a few sec, ir even a minute as its nervous system goes into seizures. its dead, but it isnt pretty.
Ive done it so much, I was more concerned the other day with ending my old toms suffering than my own sensibilites.... and its bothered me a lot since. I must be getting old and soft..... I really loved that old battle axe.

like ALL things in life, the posted info assumes your to stupid to do it right if you havent been proferssionally trained... yet they manufacture and sell CO2 kill boxes for stock even up to pig size.

try to find info on how to, and you get stonewalled. 
do some searches, and read up. as i said, if you nit pick thru the info enough you find the basic dos and donts;
a long, slow buildup of gas is preferable to tossing them into a co2 filled box, as they will choke. slow gassing first acts as an pain killer, then it causes them to pass out, then they suffocate via oxygen deprivation, which isnt choking to death its the body "mistaking" CO2 for oxygen... CO does the same thing, but is highly toxic.
another point is to do it till its dead, and make sure breathing and heart has stopped, as sometimes once exposed to fresh air, they revive and are brain dammaged.
I nit picked this all from 100 sites i was reserching the other night... why they dont just put it all in one place i duno.
probably afraid some old person will discover death is as easy as sealing the room, clicking on the TV and cracking open a 10lb tank of CO2 and dozing off.
god forbid we give anyone to much info...

I had (and lost) a page that described, in detail the biological effect of CO2 exposure from 0% concentration to 100% and how the body reacts to it over increasing %..... I'm convinced its about as easy and clean as one can get.
personally I dont like needles and I doubt kitty will ike being jabbed with one before they die. 

anyone who has some links to techincal and medical references to co2 use and poisioning post em...

BTW I think the poster said he was trying to keep a clean body for the kids sake.... 

Ive used medical ether before, its pretty slick but I was wholly unaware how dangerous old ether can be once it sits around and degrades.... it becomes a shock-sensitive explosive.


----------



## Xandras_Zoo (Jul 21, 2004)

Just pay the bucks. Nice for cat, nice for you, nice for kids.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

We paid the bucks (about 200 of them) for our old dog a couple of years ago, and it was anything but nice. He was screaming on the way out. The vet had a lot of trouble finding a vein, and the dog was scared. I tell you, the CO2 thing is sounding more and more attractive for our next euthanasia.


----------



## Dances In Woods (Jun 18, 2002)

Have u called a different Vet? My father in law took their older dog to Humane Society...I think they charged him $15. Then he brought dog home to bury him. If it were me...even if all the Vets charge the same I would let a Vet do it...one time thing ya know and the humane way to go.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Do you have other cats around? The symptoms you describe sound like it could be Feline Leukemia. We had to have one of our cats put to sleep because of this. It can be very contagious to your other cats if they haven't been immunized. Nothing can be done for them once they have contracted it. Has this cat been drinking a lot of water? If so, it could also be diabetes which is very common in cats. Treatable but expensive. I hope you can find a humane solution for this kitty!


----------



## Anita in NC (May 10, 2002)

I had my German Shepherd of 13 years put to sleep this past weekend. It cost $180. 

$50 for putting her to sleep and $130 for cremation.

I know when my guinea pig was sick the vet wanted $35 to put her to sleep so I put her in a box with a cloth covered in starter fluid and she died within a couple of minutes.


----------



## ThreeJane (Nov 5, 2004)

This thread hits right at home, as I have two elderly (or getting there) cats, one of whom I'm thinking of having put down. She's 13, drinks all the time, is getting bigger around the belly, and neglecting to groom the way she used to. This was the cat who constantly groomed, kept everything clean, and is now getting mats on her back.

Anyway.

My brother and I had to shoot a family cat to put it down, back in the early 90s when neither of us had any money. Even though it was a .38 caliber round, placed to the base of the skull, the cat still did two or three complete revolutions. This might not be the easy way to go.

I'm sure there are Canadian equivalents to PAWS or the ASPCA or Humane Society. Keep making those phone calls.

I used to live in California and even THERE, $122 to put an animal down (with or w/o disposal fees) is highway ROBBERY.


----------



## KindredCanuck (Apr 14, 2003)

Here is all you really need to know

http://www.uiowa.edu/~ancare/EUTH0001.HTM

KC~


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

KindredCanuck said:


> Here is all you really need to know
> 
> http://www.uiowa.edu/~ancare/EUTH0001.HTM
> 
> KC~


KC

VERY interesting site! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## KindredCanuck (Apr 14, 2003)

Welcome

KC~


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

At about age 13, our little barn cat showed all the symptoms you described. She weighed 3 lbs when we brought her in to be humanely put down at our vets. They talked us into checking her thyroid and it was low. We put her on pills (snuck them in her food) and she lived to be 22 years old. The pills cost about $30/ year but we started getting generic cheapies meant for people which worked just as well. Just something to think about.


----------



## Suzanne (May 10, 2002)

Its $50.00 here in MI!!! I don't like the sound of the freezer method!!! I'd call alot of vets in your area for the cheapest. We will shoot barn cats, but for a beloved pet that children love thats a whole different ball game there!!


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

no cindy they all have got it, but so far, 2 have recovered and are fine, one has it really bad, and 2 are still kinda ill but eating better and look like they are clearing up.
the mother cat had the whatever for 2 days, very light and recovered 100%, another took about 4 days. 2 are still sick after a week and the big tomcat has it, and the sniffles, but he is eating again.

I can tell you that whatever it is, it isnt fatal to a good heathy adult cat. the ones hit hardest are the 2 runts who were never really "big strong" to begin with... but healthy.
the 2 siamese had it the shortest time, which I found really odd.
the old tom was fighting off a few infected bites (not major) so he slid downhill pretty fast.... but i wonder now if I had let him alone if he woulda pulled thru. he looked the worst of all, and for the longest so i am thinking the minor infection he had was going systemic with the whatever it is attacking him at the same time.
he was getting an injection of 4CC of pennicillin every other day and it wasnt helping. her usually heals up fast from bites....and he has had 100s of em.
oh well, I made a bad call maybe.... I do that sometimes.

I know now, whatever it is, it isnt fatal all things being equal.


----------



## RedneckPete (Aug 23, 2004)

I will use the CO2 method... Thanks for your input folks.

I have no problem with the .22, and that was my plan, but my wife felt (and I agreed) that it would be easier on the kids if we can pass it off as a natural death. They know the cat is sick, and will problably die soon.

We brought the cat in for Rabies shots three years ago. At that point she still went outside regularly, and we don't take chances with that. At that time the vet told us she had a tooth problem, and that if left unchecked it would probably eventually cause kidney failure and death. Sounds like old age to me. The cost to prevent our cat from passing on due to her teeth??? $650 bucks.

I passed. Spending $650 bucks on a cat is irresponable. If you really want to save a life with your money, try donating to some charity in Africa. For $650 bucks they can save a whole classroom full of children.

I just happen to have a half empty tank of CO2 sitting in my garage. Never even occured to me to use it to help along my cat. Thanks for your help.

Pete


----------



## gonecountry (Feb 28, 2005)

Pete, you are probably right. Spending $650 for a older cat is crazy, but I have to agree with others, find a cheaper vet, even if it mean driving 20 miles, and have it put to sleep. You made the decision to have the cat as your pet, you need to take the responsibilty for its care, and that means to the very end. I could never "kill" my own cat. Maybe I go about things differently, but my pets are like my children and I dont skimp on their care. I too, got my cat for free, but that doesnt mean that he should be cared for any different than one I spend $200 for. Sorry, but this got me a bit heated.


----------



## RedneckPete (Aug 23, 2004)

Call me heartless... but....

If this animal was not a pet I would permanently dislocate it's neck with a large crescent wrench.

Because it is my children's pet, I would like to give them a body to bury, and because this cat has spent many hours sleeping on my lap, I would like to let it pass on with more dignity then that.

Who "assists" the cat is immaterial.

Pete


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

If you feel strongly about the kids seeing the cat after it dies a death likely to be bloody why not let it disapear(sp) and let them think it left or ran away. That is what alot of animals do when they are ill. They wander off and die alone. 

You can then let them have a nice little memorial service for a loved cat with a speech and a song or two and a little treat etc... We used to sing church songs (from Sunday school) and dress up the whole thing. Let them write a story about the cat if they are old enough or draw a picture. Then get on with life. Kids a remarkably resilient and this too will pass until it becomes a fond memory.


----------



## Lrose (Dec 17, 2004)

******* Pete, The easiest way to humanely put the cat down would to be to put her in a closed box. Hook a hose to the exhaust of your car. Put the other end of the hose through a hole in the box and run the motor about fifthteen minutes. The carbon dioxide will quickly put her to sleep. Running the car that long will make sure she is dead. 

No one likes to think about euthanasia but it is a fact that sometimes it is necessary in the case of sick. old suffering animals. Pioneers shot horses with broken legs and rabid dogs. There weren't any vets then.

Modern people get attatched to pets and have a harder time when euthanasia is necessary. Where we live the vets no longer treat farm animals. So we have to do all things ourself.

A 22 gun held close to the head will kill dogs, cats, or goats instantly. One pop and it is over. If it sounds cruel just remember people go deer, moose and elk hunting and think nothing of it. 
I am sorry tou are in this predictment and my heart goes out to you and your children. Take care. Linda 

P.S. I think freezing an animal to death is alot crueler than shooting them. Also about overdosing; I knew someone who tried to overdose a dog. The dog wobbled and vomited the drugs. He wouldn't let the person near him again and they had to call someone to shoot the dog. Dogs have a different digestive system than humans. They eat gross stuff we could never eat. So human drugs may not work on a dog and in the end cause the animal more suffering and anxiety. Get something from a vet if you choose to overdose. Poison also is a cruel way to put a dog down.

I hope everyone realizes I am only talkig about animals that are too sick to get well, too old to walk or are suffering from an accident or disease when speaking of euthanasia.All other deserve to live in my humble opinion.


----------



## RedneckPete (Aug 23, 2004)

We found a vet about 15 minutes away who will charge only $35...think that's the way we'll go! Thanks for all your advice!

Chandra


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

RedneckPete said:


> We found a vet about 15 minutes away who will charge only $35...think that's the way we'll go! Thanks for all your advice!
> 
> Chandra



A good choice, Chandra. It is a hard decision we all must face if we are going to have pets.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Thank goodness! It's the best for sure. PAM


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

tailpipe gassing is very irritating to the lungs pumped into a small box....


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

I had to put down another one, but i cant shoot anymore.. its just weirding me out.
I am not handling old age well.

anyhow... if anyones interested in what i found that works quietly and easy....
chop the top of a polar water jug off, so that it fits back on tight [they have ridges, so if yoy cut along the inside of one it will fit tightly back together with a little trim of the bottom half... experiment)
next up, a valve stem off a tire, on a hole drilled in the bottom edge, push it thru so the stem is tight in there, just like in a tire.
now go to the sprting goods store. find the little co2 crackers you use to blow up bike tires and ATV tires.

place weak sick kitty in jug, place lid back on jug and snug it in. 
kitty will be a little weirded out but will calm down and start drinking the little cup of milk you put in there.

take out your wal mart CO2 powerlets in the 5 pack you got for 3 bucks, screw one in the tire inflator and screw that to the tire stem.
plug the jug with a rag.
about this time kitty is relitivly happy albeit weirded out.. but not scared.
slowly... empty the CO2 cartridge into the bottle with kitty....
kitty seems a little high at first, acts a bit dizzy. now this takes a while so if you can hack it leave the room. one cartridge will freeze up and seem empty... in a few min it warms up (or you can take a cup of warm water and pour over it) and it will blow a lottle more co2 in the jug, where the kitty now is sound asleep, and breathing.
in about 5 min it will stop breathing.

leave kitty in there for a while so a rush of fresh air doesnt shock them alive again.

and when you take the lid off, DONT get your face in the way or a large cloud of Co2 will rise around your head and youll inhale it like I did.... its a really really odd feeling, Kinda like passing out... that means you need fresh air and you will be dizzy for an hour.

kitty has fell eternally asleep with a mouthfull of milk.
why I didnt engineer one of these things years ago I have no idea.

you might not think one cartridge will do it, but it does take a while for it to put them to sleep and kill, and remember, enough gas to inflate a large ATV tire to 7lbs has filled the jug... thats a lot of co2.... its heavier than air and will sink to the bottom of the jug so when they lie down they are breathing in the highest concentration of the gas, and as long as the jug is plugged up, on air goes in or out, and the co2 concentration is quite high, as I discovered when i opened the jug top and got a lungfull by mistake.... one is enough.

its clean, quiet, and painless. no mess, no blood no thrashing around while their nerves decided if they are really dead or not.

total cost, $22 bucks in parts and I have 4 cartridges left.
another cat has recovered well, one is almost there and the last one is still not eating but not runy nosed and moping around, they were all out running around today.

the one I gassed was just to sick to walk right and wasnt getting better...

I hope that was the last one. but now I have an easier cleaner way to deal with it.

if you need photos of the jug, i can send em to whoever wants them to see how it was done.

Nope... I didnt enjoy it, not one bit.  But I hope when I get that bad someone has a giant gas jug to put me out with.


----------



## SkyOne (Mar 16, 2005)

Wow....wipeing the tears from my eyes. I hope that you find a vet that will do the putting down for you free. You know the vet fee there is very high I would be willing to send a few bucks to help with the fee....maybe others would also. That is the only humane solution that I have to offer.....Sky


----------



## Xandras_Zoo (Jul 21, 2004)

So glad you have found something humane!


----------



## silentcrow (Mar 15, 2005)

If only large animals were that easy. I had a horse that needed to be put down quickly because of the pain she was in. Called several vets, but I guess they don't like being disturbed at 6 in the morning.  I ended up having to shoot her


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

comfortablynumb said:


> I had to put down another one, but i cant shoot anymore.. its just weirding me out.
> I am not handling old age well.
> 
> its clean, quiet, and painless. no mess, no blood no thrashing around while their nerves decided if they are really dead or not.
> ...



I'm very grateful you had this posted on here, CN (and everyone else in this year-old discussion). This seems like the week that the warranties on my pets are running out... Got one fixed up, but the other one...

Had an old, sickly cat. Wouldn't have taken him to the vet even if we could afford it, because he hated the car and the vet with the heat of a thousand white-hot suns. Could not see putting him through that on his way to die. Besides that, he was our responsibility, and it was only right that we step up.

Wolfie had a couple of seizures on Saturday, and it was time. We rigged up a container and used the CO2 tank from our paint ball markers. Took your advice about taking it slow, and it went surprisingly fast and well. Wolfie fell asleep, and he didn't wake up.

Now he's buried under an apple tree, with the biggest catnip plant I could dig up growing on top of him. Kind of fitting for a cat who used to make a bed of the catnip I'd bring in for him.

Once again, I found the information I needed here at HT. 

Thanks, folks.

Pony!


----------



## RedneckPete (Aug 23, 2004)

On a follow up. We didn't take the cat to the vet. I gassed it with CO2 from a soda bubble cylinder I had around. Worked like a charm. I put it back beside the wood stove for the kids to find the next day. It seemed that the cat had died while snoozing beside the wood stove as she always did. The kids had a chance to say goodbye, then we buried her in the backyard.

Pete


----------



## JAK (Oct 15, 2005)

Sounds like your cat had a good life right to the end.
I'm sorry it had to end for you all, but I'm glad you found a way.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

I did discover a tiny flaw in the co2 method you have to be careful of.

if you see them asleep and open the lid, once they breathe fresh air for a few min they wake up. So the animal should be left in the gas filled tank/jug until its stiff. 

since this was started a long time ago I have had to whack a few more cats, and a vibrant healthy cat will resist a good deal of co2, but will go to sleep if you provide it with a container that isnt goingto hype them up with adenaline.

I found a fish tank with a tight flat lid works better, a large meal of warm milk in the tank, with a soft pillow to take a nap on after seems to convince the cat, that its incarceration isnt "so bad".

a reasonably heathy cat takes all 5 co2 cartridges and about an hour to eat, relax and take a dirt nap. but it goes along pretty quietly after they accept the tank and setttle in to digest the meal.

those of you who had co2 tanks for paintballing did it better, and fed the tank with a nice steady rise in c02 concentration going slowly. the little co2 cartridges do not hold enough to do it "right" but they do it.
I am going to buy a tank to keep on hand...

update on the mystery cat sickness I had back then. I dunno what it was, I had shot half the cats thinking it was fatal; On further reserch I did find it is "one of those things" they do to prevent it from spreading, vaccinations. But they dont tell you that if you leave the cats alone, most of them recover, and the disease doesnt come back. The new kittens that came along after, a very few got a SLIGHT case of the sniffles and sneezes but all recovered fast, even the runts.Most of them never contracted the odd disease. in hindsight i shoudnt have shot the ones I did, in a few weeks they would have recovered. One or 2 I popped were really suffering gaggin and couldnt drink so they would have died anyhow from that.
overall, they mostly recovered from it.
I've had several litters of kittens here from the badly infected, and recovered mothers, NONE of the kits have gotten sick, not even weepy kitten eyes. actualy the new kittens after the disease hit there are bigger and healthier than any kits Ive had born here.
I think there is something to be said for letting barn cats build a natural immunity to diseases, and culling only the ones who are starving to death from very bad cases of "the disease". [whatever it really was].

the orginal post was to "keep a clean body" for the kids sake.... I am still of the opinion a well placed 22 in the skull, pointed from the top center of the skull and directed down along the brainstem is far quicker, and instant. But it is messy, and they do twitch for a few sec... thats kinda unpleasant.

but I have found a good dose of unpleasant now and then keeps me hardened enough to not choke when I have to blow a raccoon s brains out or whack a rouge tomcat whos beating up the kittens.

I'll save the gas chamber for the animals I know to personally to see them twitch and splurt blood all over the driveway.

anyhow, I can see from the additional posts the CO2 fishtank method works smooth and easy for other people too. 
I did see, on a few kitties that pumping the gas in to fast disorients them and kinda seems to upset them, so setting it to trickle in slowly is better for the cat, they get to sleepy to stay awake and then prolonged breathing while asleep kills them quietly.

it does take a while, compared to a shot in the head. But I do not think they suffer at all with the gas, when it was pumped in a ta slow rate, they acted normal and calm, curled up for a nap and they were gone.

ive seen them distressed by "starter fluid eather" [very very bad method] the tailpipe thing [hot and irritating in a small box, very unpleasant] and by pumping the co2 in to fast.

good to see, the ones here that tried it got it right the first time. There is a trick to doing it and that is, do it slow, and dont be in a hurry.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

RedneckPete said:


> I need some help with our cat. We have a 13-year old Siamese who is in rapidly failing health; her teeth are rotting out (what horrid breath!!), she is very bony and frail, and is starting to vomit and "poop" all over the house. We would like to put her out of her misery, as we think she may also be starting to be in pain from either old age or some other ailment (she is not longer keen to be played with and petted by the kids, whom she used to love and now does not tolerate very well at all). However, she came to us as a stray and has been just a "farm pet" ever since; (indoor/outdoor 50/50 until 2 years ago, when she stopped going outside); we have never put money into her upkeep, and would prefer not to put money into her demise (vets are expensive!!) The problem is that our children (expecially our 5-year old son) are devoted to her, and although they are quite understanding of and accepting of the fact that she is soon going to die, we want to have a tidy body for them to bury. Therefore we are looking for a humane, tidy means to put her down. Are there any bovine pain-killers we could get at the local co-op and give her an overdose of? Something that would just put her to sleep without causing any discomfort? Any other suggestions?
> 
> Chandra (Pete's wife)


Nobody loves cats more than me, but I don't think that prolonging a life that has very little quality benefits anyone.

I'd take her to the vet. He'll do it for a nominal fee, I'm sure. I took one to the vet once who was dying, and it only cost $25. I guess I could have just "waited" but I didn't want the poor thing to suffer.

donsgal


----------



## JAK (Oct 15, 2005)

It seems Pete and Chandra have taken care of business so it might make sense to let this thread fade out of respect. 
Perhaps people might start a new thread or simply carry on in more general terms. Very informative and thought provoking.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

donsgal said:


> Nobody loves cats more than me, but I don't think that prolonging a life that has very little quality benefits anyone.
> 
> I'd take her to the vet. He'll do it for a nominal fee, I'm sure. I took one to the vet once who was dying, and it only cost $25. I guess I could have just "waited" but I didn't want the poor thing to suffer.
> 
> donsgal



Vet isn't always handy, or financially feasible.

While I am not happy that it was my cat's time, I do feel at peace that I am the one who put him out of his misery painlessly and at home with no strangers around. 

Pony!


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

vets in different areas charge different fees. 
I had my horse and donkeys teeth floated the other day, I was preped to pay what the last vet charged me. this lady was here 2 hours, charged me 150. for the whole 2 mouth job.... and she did it better than the last vet who charged me 300.

you have to shop for vets, some really stick you, some are very reasonable.
some are so by the book they make you crazy... some are "easy". 
one vet I had [he moved] very "quietly" sold me 2 syringe doese of horse tranquilizer to give to my farrier if I needed it for one horse I had that was a little jumpy. 
I havent found another vet yet who would even consider doing that.


----------



## Mountaineer (Jan 1, 2006)

---


----------



## CatsPaw (Jun 16, 2006)

Interesting how this very long thread is mostly about how to kill the cat instead of helping her.

IF... I were a vet.... I'd tell you......

she's probably facing kidney failure as a result of dehydration (skinny boney condition, lack of skin tone) from the diarrhea which is probably from infection originating from the bad teeth.

Clavamox would help the mouth infection. A antacid for an upset tummy. Next a bolice or two of lactated ringers administered thru the delivery needle between the shoulder blades, approx. 200 ml (needle is inserted subcutaneously and you squeeze the bag pretty hard until it starts making a big bump.) That happens once a night for a week or so. Then maybe once every two or three days for another week. That gets her rehydrated and will help her digestive tract.

Soft food with lots of liquid (gravy) so she can eat.

She'd probably end up just like my 14 yr. old cat with the exact same conditions about 3 or 4 months ago.

BTW, Binky is back to being alittle playful, purring alot, friendly, cuddly, but, still old and will probably die soon with a much more comfortable EOL. But then I'm not a vet. every once in awhile I pick up something useful. With 17 cats you kinda run the gamet of maladies.


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

The pharmacy should carry ether or you can use starter fluid (ether). A cloth soaked rag in a lidded box for a couple of hours will do the trick. I like the benedryl idea for easing things along. 
I think that the prices being charged for putting a pet down are ridiculous. It's difficult enough to make "the decision" and then to feel fleeced at the same time. grrrr


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Our vet gives ether for free.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

http://www.ahc.umn.edu/rar/euthanasia.html 
If you have not put your cat down as yet I hope this will help
TRUTH & MERCY Big Dave


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

pharmacies do not carry ether, and starting fluid ether has petroleum distilates in it that burn their eyes and lungs after breathing it for a while.

if you dont mind them foaming at the mouth and gagging to death, it works.


----------



## froggirl (Jan 29, 2005)

willow_girl said:


> Come on ...
> 
> The cat gave you 10+ years as a faithful companion to your children, and now you're nickel-and-diming over how to end her life compassionately?
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly Willow_Girl and plus, you said it much nicer than I would have.  
--f.g.


----------



## Pick-Axe (Feb 18, 2006)

You said it was a "farm pet" which implies you live on a farm. Farms deal with life and death frequently. Step on the chest, maintain pressure, the lungs collapse and death is quick. $0

Pick-Axe


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

oh theres a nice method.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

******* Pete - I was going to suggest giving Lynden Vet Clinic a call, since you're in Hamilton. (Lived there for 16 years  ) I know that they have more reasonable prices than city vets.

I had to have my old dog put down last year, up in Cambridge. $300+! :grump: I'm sure if I'd let her go another day, she would have died on her own, but she was suffering and I just couldn't do it.


----------



## Hovey Hollow (Apr 25, 2005)

Why does this year and a half old thread keep getting resurected? I'm sure the cat has been dead a very long time!
Talk about beating a dead horse..........er cat!!


----------



## neolady (Dec 30, 2005)

----


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

do you have a problem with us continuing to talk about whacking cats ?

lol


----------

